# Gamemaster II vs. 3 Rivers Dalaa



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Have you looked at the TradTech Titan? The riser is $400.00 and you can get TradTech Black Max carbon limbs for $220.00 a set and the regular wood/glass Black Max limbs for $130.00 a set. I communicated with Lee Vivian who used to work for Lancaster Archery Supply and he said that they are good limbs and I would not be disappointed with either limb.


DAS vs Titan


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Have you looked at the Hoyt Dorado?


----------



## Zigman (Jul 31, 2009)

I will take a look at the titan as well. I heard some talk about it while researching the Dalaa. As far as the Dorado goes, I am looking to get at least a 62" bow, maybe a 64" with my 29 1/2" Draw. This will be a hunting bow mostly, and a 3d bow second.


----------



## sleeping aspen (May 12, 2009)

my hoyt game master is the best bow i have ever shot and its at a good price to by one new or used:shade:


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't be too scared off by the Gamemaster/Dorado noise issues. It's fairly easy to overcome with some string silencers - a few in the right place got mine real quiet even at shooting 7.0gpp. Once quieted, they are very quiet.


----------



## Zigman (Jul 31, 2009)

I like the look of the hoyt riser better and think I will like the grip better as well, but as far as limbs go, is there a huge advantage to the Dalaa.


----------



## monkeyball (Jan 31, 2008)

Shoot a Hoyt first,then compare the difference. I shoot a Dorado,it is about 50# at my draw.It is smooth and quiet.I padded the limbs with a thin sheet of art foam,added some modified cat whiskers and it is real quiet.I am also shooting
a 520gr arrow.
I am not saying that you will not find a smoother,faster limb.But will it be worth the price for what you gain????????

 Good shooting,
Craig


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

You may be overlooking the best buy in a metal riser bow on the market. You need to take a look at a Quinn Stallion. None of the bows that have been mentioned shoot better than a Quinn. The only draw back is that is doesn't take ILF limbs, but the Quinn limbs are as good as any. They are made right here in the USA by David Qunin. You can check out their web site and read a lot of reviews on the internet if you haven't seen one. 

The others are all fine bows and will fling your arrow just fine, but not any better that a Quninn and they are all a lot more expensive.


----------



## Zigman (Jul 31, 2009)

I will definetly check out the quinn. Thanks.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Take a look again at the Dalaa, 3 Rivers lowered the price.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i have a gamemaster1 which i really like but the stock limbs are nothing great...you can use ILF limbs on it but need to change the hardware on the limbs..

i would really recommend a short metal pure ILF riser like the tradtech..morrison..or short bernardinis for the ease and convenience of using the wide variety of ILF limbs currently available without having to change any limb hardware.....


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

You can buy just a GM or Dorado riser and get better limbs than the stock hoyts. That's what I did. I have a GM riser with KAP Challenger limbs and a Dorado riser with Tradtech Camo Carbon limbs (making it a 62 inch bow).


----------



## Zigman (Jul 31, 2009)

So if I go with the hoyt gamemaster II, and later deside to go with some type of IFL limb, how much does it cost to change out the hardware on the limbs, and where do I get the hardware?

Also with my near 30" draw, what length IFL limb would I need, to keep the bow at around 62", and not have a lot of stacking? 

Will I get a lot of stacking out of the hoyt factory limbs?


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

i had a gamemaster at one time, bow felt great on the shot, only thing is that the bow is EXTREMELY slow


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

You can get the hardware from Lancaster archery for about $20. Changing out the bushings is very simple-even I did it!! I do think the hoyt limbs will stack at your draw. Mine did at 29 inches. I have owned 2 gamemasters (still have one) and they are not at all slow. They are pretty darn fast bows.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Zigman said:


> Also with my near 30" draw, what length IFL limb would I need, to keep the bow at around 62", and not have a lot of stacking?


ILF limbs come long, medium, and short. ILF "long limbs" provide for a 70" bow on a 25" riser - 25" riser being the base reference, i.e., mediums give you 68", and shorts give you 66" - on a 25" riser. The GM is a 21" riser, which is 4" shorter. Longs on that riser would be a 66" long bow, mediums would be 64", and shorts would be 62". I am thinking of converting my GMII from its factory 62" against my ~30" draw and for much lower poundage than my current 55# limbs. I'm looking for longs, but I currently shoot a 70" bow and prefer the 66" conversion. 62" would probably still be OK for me, though, but finger pinch has kept me off that bow.


----------



## bwhnterII (Jan 31, 2009)

You might want to look at the Martin Jaquar 3pc T/D very smooth draw and 30" on a 60" limb there is no stacking. I just got mine from a fellow at and I can't believe the kind of bow for the money! 3Rivers have them for 137.00 don't let the price full ya!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

goblism said:


> i had a gamemaster at one time, bow felt great on the shot, only thing is that the bow is EXTREMELY slow


....Seriously??...I've owned quite a few high performance recurves, and longbows, and the Game Master's that I've shot were all pretty quick bows.....Harperman


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

You've decided on the Dalaa or the GameMaster II.

The Dalaa will offer more adjustment options. If you want a flexible bow and like to tinker, that's the way to go. The recent price reduction makes it more appealing too. If not--the GameMaster is. Either would be a great choice.


----------



## Zigman (Jul 31, 2009)

I "think" I have pretty much made up my mind on the Dalaa 17" riser. I am just not sure which limbs I am going to get, the mediums or longs. My draw is 29 1/2. It will mostly be a hunting/3d bow. I just can't make up my mind. One minute I say medium as I a mostly a hunter, and the next I say long. I know it's only 2" but I have a few moths before I can purchase, so I am sure I will be going back and forth on this for a while. Whats your guys thoughts on this.

Also, what were they selling for before the price reduction?


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

Harperman said:


> ....Seriously??...I've owned quite a few high performance recurves, and longbows, and the Game Master's that I've shot were all pretty quick bows.....Harperman


at about 50lbs i was getting 156fps with a 400 grain arrow, my longbow at the same weight can so that with a much heavier arrow throw the arrow even faster.

You also need to remember that their limbs are marker very light, like my 45lb was at 49-50lbs, that can make them seem a little bit faster for the weight because they indeed weigh more.
Never again will i buy a hoyt gamemaster


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*what speed*

the shooter with a 400 gr arrow and only 156 fps seems slow I have had 3 gamemasters and 2 dorados and only pull 26 inches 38lb drwt and get 205 fps with about a 300 grain arrow with stock limbs.... I think your crono is out of wack.. imho..


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> the shooter with a 400 gr arrow and only 156 fps seems slow I have had 3 gamemasters and 2 dorados and only pull 26 inches 38lb drwt and get 205 fps with about a 300 grain arrow with stock limbs.... I think your crono is out of wack.. imho..


maybe its off on the slow numbers, but my old wheelie bow was spot on with that chrono.

Also noticed a huge improvement when i went from my gamemaster to my longbow, night and day difference


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

I cannot reply on the Dalaa, however the HOYT GMII imo, is a terrific shooter.
No hand shock, terrific handle, excellent balance, points nicley, quiet enough and very quick.
An excellent value for sure.


----------



## pseman (Nov 14, 2006)

*Long or Short*

I would get the LONG ILF limbs. You will have a 62" bow and no way you'll see any stack. You probably wouldn't have a problem with the MED limbs either but the LONGS will be very smooth. I have a TT Titan with LONGS and really like the length and smooth draw. Still short enough to shoot out of treestands as well.

Mark


----------

